# Baterías nucleares para móviles



## DavidMJ

He visto esto hoy en la red y me ha parecido bastante interesante
Baterías de tritio para celulares
Salu2


----------



## ESKALENO

Muy interesante, pero yo me esperaré un tiempo a ver cómo le va a los demás, sí no se les cae el pelo u otro efecto secundario


----------



## fernandob

dice que por 20 años NO necesita recarga ..........


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y los celulares ahora están pensados para dos años ?


----------



## ByAxel

No lo veo pero depende.
Si la tendencia de renovar la tecnología y aplicaciones continúa siendo en poco tiempo, seria preferible tener  una de esas baterias que duren igual, algo como la obsolescencia programada. No veo tener un cel viejito cuya batería esté más viva que el mismo aparato


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , la batería va a durar 1 año justo hasta que le llegue el clock de la obsolescencia preprogramada y vamos a contaminar tirando baterías levemente radioactivas


----------



## maton00

Si en verdad se trata de tritio la duración de la bateria dependerá de la calidad del plastico o chucheria que lo contenga, puesto se filtrará atraves del material como pedo por una canasta.
y no es de preocuparse es muy comun en la naturaleza este tipo de sustancia, incluso se puede detectar en el ciclo natural del agua.


----------



## DavidMJ

Lo que seria bueno es que hiciesen una batería de esas universal para todos los teléfonos y así poder reutilizarla cada vez que cambies de móvil.

Salu2


----------



## ByAxel

Tirar baterias, porque?, se supone que tendrán un reducido tamaño, así no sería necesario que sean intercambiables siendo un componente más de la circuitería, después de todo durarián unos años... tiempo suficiente para cambiar de movil y claro cambiar de costumbres para aprender a "reciclar". 
El método que me agrada es al comprar un movil con garantía, se tiene la posibilidad de renovar el equipo cada año, entonces la empresa se encargaría del recilado del movil viejo.

No se como esté el avance de esa batería, pero igual todos dependemos de las desiciones que tomen las empresas que fabrican moviles o similares.

Según la wiki, Tritio + deutério = energía limpia e inagotable (producen helio que no es radiactivo), pero ahún no se logra una fusion estable.


----------



## ehbressan

maton00 dijo:


> Si en verdad se trata de tritio la duración de la bateria dependerá de la calidad del plastico o chucheria que lo contenga, puesto se filtrará atraves del material como pedo por una canasta.
> y no es de preocuparse es muy comun en la naturaleza este tipo de sustancia, incluso se puede detectar en el ciclo natural del agua.



No creas, es para preocuparse, ya que el tritio ademas de ingresar al organismo por via respiratoria y por los poros (es vapor de agua pesada irradiada), es sumamente inestable. Decae con una vida media de alrededor de 12 años, lo que vale decir (al decaer) que emite radiacion ionizante, es radiactivo, y te modifica, lastima, etc.las celulas. Lo que si te entro en el organismo vapor de agua pesada irradiada (tritio), te estas irradiando de adentro para afuera. Sds.


----------



## Deidara

Según lo poco que he leído del tema.. la radiaciones beta que emite son muy débiles y con un simple material metálico se pueden contener esas emisiones... 
Seria muy bueno que dejen de inventar cosas tan extravagantes sin sentido... Las baterías de un móvil o algún otros dispositivo de uso continuo no llegan a durar ni 15hs de uso continuo... Con que la batería dure 1 año entero sin tener que reemplazarla ya se estaría revolucionando el sistema... Como dice DavidMJ.. seria muy bueno que las empresas se pongan de acuerdo y generen una fuente de energía universal para todo tipo de dispositivos... Del vamos la mayoría de las personas tenemos mas de un tipo de cargador en nuestra casa gracias a que todos los móviles tienen fichas distintas...


----------



## fernandob

te respondere en orden y especificamente :





Deidara dijo:


> Según lo poco que he leído del tema.. la radiaciones beta que emite son muy débiles y con un simple material metálico se pueden contener esas emisiones...
> Seria muy bueno que dejen de inventar cosas tan extravagantes sin sentido... ..



mira, aca tenes inventos extravagantes sin sentido de una fabrica de baterias :
labura un poco y busca:

*desastre en bhopal por union carbide.*

a ver si te can las fichas acerca de lo confiables que son quienes hacen dinero .

vos "dudas" acerca de que alguna empresa se fundara de la nada y comenzara a vender en todo el mundo de estas baterias magicas, (todo ya calculado) sabiendo que luego de 5 o 10 o 15 años  comenzaran a aparecer las consecuencias, pero claro...... ya para esa la fabrica cerro y cambio de firma 2 o 3 veces .
eso si, todos la venden y cuando llegue el dia diran que fueron abusados en su buena fe.

ojo, yo no digo que no , ni que si .
prefiero escuchar a a FISICOS  RESPETABLES, pero tu comentario me parece bastante poco criterioso 



Deidara dijo:


> *Según lo poco que he leído del tema.*. la radiaciones beta que emite son muy débiles y con un simple material metálico se pueden contener esas emisiones...
> *Seria muy bueno que dejen de inventar cosas tan extravagantes sin sentido*... ..



fijate, no te conozco, pero solo te leo :
vos tenes interes  en esas baterias y leete a vos mismo :
reconoces  que haz leido poco y no pones que seas un estudioso de fisica nuclear, por lo que deduzco que de el tema NPI  pero con eso te basta para mandar a callar a el resto . 




Deidara dijo:


> . Las baterías de un móvil o algún otros dispositivo de uso continuo no llegan a durar ni 15hs de uso continuo... Con que la batería dure 1 año entero sin tener que* reemplazarla* ..



sin tener que cargarla querras decir.
y si, seria una maza eso .
claro que uno hace la cuenta  de la "energia " que lleva en el bolsillo y es obvio que algo se trae esa bateria.
energia acumulada.
algo que puede explotar o emitir algo .
pero seria buenisimo si fuese real .


----------



## Chico3001

Coincido que antes de sacar una bateria nuclear se requiere mucha investigacion... pero lo que dice Deidara es completamente cierto.... las emisiones beta que emite esa bateria son muy debiles y solo requieren de un material aislante relativamente facil de poner... 

Por otro lado se me hace un avance importante ya que el tritio es un elemento radiactivo natural con un decaimiento relativamente pequeño y que se *fisiona* (fusion es otra cosa completamente diferente) en helio completamente estable e inerte... 

La Confusion entre la fision y la fusion viene por que una de las aplicaciones que se le da es en la bomba H, donde se fusiona con deuterio para tambien formar Helio, solo que esa reaccion es termonuclear y de temperatura extremadamente elevada. La nueva idea es crear un reactor de Fusion donde se controla la explosion de forma constante para generar electricidad y en teoria solo generaria vapor de agua

Recuerden que la diferencia entre fision y fusion es que en una fusion 2 atomos se unen (fusionan) para formar un elemento nuevo (lo que sucede dentro del sol), y en una fision el atomo se "rompe" en 2 o mas elementos diferentes, un elemento radioactivo constantemente se esta fisionando para tratar de llegar a convertirse en un elemento estable, liberando subproductos que no siempre son dañinos para nosotros...


----------



## ESKALENO

Estamos constantemente bombardeados por ondas de todo tipo, y el organismo quizás las asimile sin perjuicio o quizás nos genere un cáncer a largo plazo. 
Seguramente éstas baterías sean seguras mientras no se altere su estado físico, recordemos, por ejemplo, lo contaminante que es un tubo fluorescente, y no por ello vamos a dejar de utilizarlos, lo importante es contar con información de uso y mantenimiento y una buena gestión de residuos, pero la verdad, yo no me sentiría muy seguro llevando algo con batería nuclear en el bolsillo.


----------



## ehbressan

Chico3001 dijo:


> Coincido que antes de sacar una bateria nuclear se requiere mucha investigacion... pero lo que dice Deidara es completamente cierto.... las emisiones beta que emite esa bateria son muy debiles y solo requieren de un material aislante relativamente facil de poner...
> 
> Por otro lado se me hace un avance importante ya que el tritio es un elemento radiactivo natural con un decaimiento relativamente pequeño y que se *fisiona* (fusion es otra cosa completamente diferente) en helio completamente estable e inerte...
> 
> La Confusion entre la fision y la fusion viene por que una de las aplicaciones que se le da es en la bomba H, donde se fusiona con deuterio para tambien formar Helio, solo que esa reaccion es termonuclear y de temperatura extremadamente elevada. La nueva idea es crear un reactor de Fusion donde se controla la explosion de forma constante para generar electricidad y en teoria solo generaria vapor de agua
> 
> Recuerden que la diferencia entre fision y fusion es que en una fusion 2 atomos se unen (fusionan) para formar un elemento nuevo (lo que sucede dentro del sol), y en una fision el atomo se "rompe" en 2 o mas elementos diferentes, un elemento radioactivo constantemente se esta fisionando para tratar de llegar a convertirse en un elemento estable, liberando subproductos que no siempre son dañinos para nosotros...



Con respecto a las radiaciones Beta son faciles de detener, pero para detener la difusion de Tritio es necesario hacer estanco, hermetico el recinto o continente donde este. Si no lo es, saldra y por aspiraciòn o difusiòn, puede entrar en nuestro organismo, y una vez adentro no hay capa de nada que te proteja y si bien los beta son de baja energìa, tienen la suficiente energìa como para dañar cèlulas y producirte un càncer en diez o algo mas años.

Con respecto a la fusiòn o fisiòn los elementos inestables siempre tienden a estabilizarse.
Y siempre, en la naturaleza, se estabilizan bajando su energìa, lo que implica que por ej. el Tritio (1 electron, 1 Protòn y 2 Neutrones) va a emitir una partìcula Beta (energìa perdida) que sale de transformarse uno de los neutrones en esta energia (es mas complejo, pero rapidamente es asi), con lo que queda un àtomo de Deuterio (1 electron, 1 Protòn y 1 Neutròn). O sea, se fisionò. La fusiòn es la uniòn de partìculas para formar un elemento Atòmico màs pesado. Y ese es el caso cuando el Tritio pasa a ser Helio, se fusiona (no fisiona), ya que el Helio tiene 2 electrones, 2 Protones y 2 Neutrones (1 electròn y 1 Protòn mas que el Tritio). Esto ràpidamente explicado, ya que hay 8 Isòtopos del Helio, pero el mas estable y comùn en la naturaleza es el 4H. O sea, el Tritio se convirtio en Helio, debido a la FUSIÒN de un Electròn y un Protòn que se unieron (fusionaron) con el Tritio. Sds.


----------



## chclau

el tritio decae en helio 3, y eso no es fusion, es fision. El nucleo del tritio tiene un proton y dos neutrones. El nucleo del helio 3 tiene dos protones y un neutron. O sea, que en forma muy simplificada, uno de los neutrones del nucleo de tritio se convirtio en proton del helio 3, liberando para ello un electron por eso de la conservacion de la carga.

Cuando se analizan las reacciones nucleares no interesan los electrones en orbita, maximo el resultado sera un atomo ionizado, el electron de marras liberado por el decaimiento del tritio sale del nucleo.


----------



## ehbressan

chclau dijo:


> el tritio decae en helio 3, y eso no es fusion, es fision. El nucleo del tritio tiene un proton y dos neutrones. El nucleo del helio 3 tiene dos protones y un neutron. O sea, que en forma muy simplificada, uno de los neutrones del tritio se convirtio en proton del helio 3, liberando para ello un electron por eso de la conservacion de la carga



Eso es correcto, pero como el 3H esta presente en muy bajo porcentaje con respecto al 4H, hice la salvedad de los 8 Isòtopos, y solo di el ej. del 4H teniendo en cuenta que quien nombro la fision del Tritio al Helio no nombro ningun Helio en particular, por lo que di por sobreentendido que se referia al mas comùn, 4H. Sds.


----------



## Eduardo

Si para los fabricantes de teléfonos resultara negocio una línea con mayor autonomía, ya la estarían produciendo con baterías mas grandes o con posibilidad de adosar una extra.


----------



## fernandob

eso que pones eduardo no lo entiendo , aunque si lo veo .

no entiendo que ganan con que tengan poca autonomia.
si veo que hacen que cada vez gasten mas bateria.
por ejemplo yo tengo mi samsung galaxy poket  que me dura la bateria 4 dias, hay gente que no le dura mas que un dia, claro que es su "chupete" para toda ocasion.

algo que no comprendia es que los celulares de antes pantalla mas chica y mono cromo duraban 1 semana , claro , ya se que la pantallota y ademas las aplicaciones  te comen la bateria, pero (y ahi vamos a lo que no entiendo )  podria hoy dia la bateria de un celular durar 1 semana o mas, basta que tengan una opcion  *"modo basico "* 
que podria ser usar solo 1/4 de la pantalla , como si fuese simplemente un telefono , para quien quiera usar solo eso .
sin wapa sap ni nada .
tambien he visto pantallas muy buenas para lectura, que el fondo es oscuro y las letras claras, esa obvio gasta menos ya que emite menos luz.

pero no se por que no esta esa opcion .

y vos mencionas lo que pusiste.......
no entiendo que ganan .

ira quizas por el consumismo ??  no solo de las lucesitas de colores sino que ademas el consumir aplicaciones , programas, necesitar un abono de telefonia mas caro , estar todo el dia usandolo como adictos,  etc, etc.....


----------



## Eduardo

Me refiero a que hoy por hoy, la duración de la batería no es un factor de interés para la mayoría de los usuarios, y por lo tanto, no tiene sentido comercial ofrecer teléfonos cuya batería sea dure 20 años.
Si lo fuera, o si dentro de unos años pasara a serlo, ya que los deseos de las masas son "orientables" , la batería nuclear sería una opción cara frente a soluciones eficaces de menor tecnología, como ser teléfonos que acepten diferentes tamaños de batería (S,M,L,XL,XXL...)


Respecto a la noticia, el fabricante de estas baterías señala que pueden entregar unos 25W por Kg.  Si a un teléfono le piensan poner una como la que se ve en las fotos (pocos gramos), no va a alcanzar para nada.
De todas formas, lo de aplicarlo a un teléfono es simplemente para que el título resulte "interesante".


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes...

Hoy ha saltado una curiosa noticia...

http://www.europapress.es/ciencia/n...-alta-densidad-energetica-20140121154237.html

Y  ¿Por qué no?, en el fondo todos los seres vivos nos alimentamos de Azúcares

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Hoy ha saltado una curiosa noticia...
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/ciencia/n...-alta-densidad-energetica-20140121154237.html
> 
> Y  ¿Por qué no?, en el fondo todos los seres vivos nos alimentamos de Azúcares
> 
> Sal U2



Me "Guta" que una batería nuclear


----------



## Eduardo

miguelus dijo:


> Y  ¿Por qué no?, en el fondo todos los seres vivos nos alimentamos de Azúcares



Las nucleares quedarán para los diabéticos.


----------



## arnaldonanno05

¿para que usarlo en un celular? si lo logran que mejor lo usen en un vehículo eléctrico, sería una opción más razonable


----------



## elgriego

Esto No tiene nada que ver ,con la bateria nuclear para el movil,Pero tiene que ver con la utilizacion ,por parte de particulares de ,esa maravilla moderna, llamada energia atomica,Esto se comentaba alla por los 50, años, que quizas los mayorcitos del foro recordaran, por esos tiempos ocurrian muchos y variados avances cientificos de ese momento ,Muchos de los cuales, luego resultaron nefastos para el planeta ,Como El D.D.T. 

 Bien en aquellos años locos ,se planteo ,la posibilidad muy seria ,por parte de algunas empresas privadas de los EEUU ,El de fabricar pequeños reactores nucleares para uso domiciliario o como les decian en esos tiempos cocinas nucleares ,mediante estos dispositivos altamente eficientes,limpios y seguros,se podia obtener a muy bajo costo,calor y electricidad para las viviendas norteamericanas de la posguerra, y ya no depender de ese costoso petroleo o carbon,Claro en esos tiempos no habia terrorismo!!!!,y los unicos paises con capacidad  nuclear eran los EEUU y la URSS,Se Imaginan tener un bicho de esos en el galponcito del fondo.

Aqui les dejo el titulo del libro en donde se publico dicho articulo:

Bernard Jaffe - La Quimica Crea Un Mundo Nuevo.

Pd Dicho libro me acompaño algunos años en mi infancia ,pero cometi el mayor error que se puede cometer con un libro Prestarlo!!!!

Pd 2 Sumamente interesante lo de generar energia electrica a partir del azucar.

Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hace mucho alguien, no se quien fue, pero así resalto que no soy yo el autor, aunque concuerdo en un 100% con la siguiente explicación sobre el riesgo, sea por agentes radioactivos, químicos u otros:

Imaginense que se encuentran dentro de una muchedumbre de miles de personas. Cada riesgo es como si hubiera aguién con una escopeta disparando en esta muchedumbre. Si por ejemplo fumas, es mas como una ametralladora, si se trata de morir por el impacto de un asteroide es mas como alguien con un arco y una flecha. Que significa esto para un individuo específico en esa muchedumbre!
Significa que muy bien puede ser que nunca uno de esos riesgos lo impacte a el. pero si se esta de malas.


----------



## aleximy

la tecnología nuclear presenta un gran riezgo por una gran ganacia personalmente no tomaria el riesgo, no me mata estar cargando el celular cuando duermo jajajaja

saludos a todos


----------



## MakeWorld

El problema de cualquier batería está en tres puntos claves:

Contaminación al fabricar, mientras y luego del uso (lo que implica su funcionamiento, procesos y materiales de los que está construida).
Curva de degradación de potencia entregada vs. tiempo.
Curva de degradación del tiempo de demora de re-carga vs tiempo.

Ya pasando del primer paso, una batería nuclear en *todas las manos de la gente* es como llevar una _central nuclear_ en la mano. Para mí resultaría nocivo llevar esas cosas, dado que _"necesitaríamos"_ un bloque de plomo para bloquear tales radiaciones, y ni pensar en la baja de portabilidad que produciría en los celulares. Sí, bueno, nunca más cargás la batería, ¿pero a costa de radiación y/o celulares extra-pesados, y con la probabilidad de que disipen mucho calor? Sinceramente no le veo rentabilidad al producto. 

También andan rumores por los centros de investigación sobre baterías mediante _"super-capacitores"_ fabricados con productos biológicos (lo leí en una publicación, no me acuerdo con qué pobre bacteria la fabricaban), o incluso el famoso _"grafeno"_ que hace tanto tiempo que anda dando vueltas por ahí, donde ya se están realizando prototipos para cambiar las baterías de los autos por otras de menor tamaño y peso, y de mayor capacidad. 

Sin embargo, yo pienso que el secreto de fabricar baterías eficientes yace en el sistema que estamos alimentando. Si el sistema necesita poca energía para funcionar, entonces necesitaremos menos energía que entregar, y por ende se pueden buscar otras alternativas bastantes factibles, como la batería de azúcar que acabo de leer. Por algo los chips se fabrican con CMOS y FET, en lo posible.

El secreto está en revolucionar la tecnología de los sistemas electrónicos...


----------



## Hellmut1956

La gran ventaja de usar baterías atómicas en los celulares, por ejemplo es, que terroristas ya no tuvieran problemas de construir lo que se llaman bombas sucias! La batería de cualquier celular así sería fuente de material radiactivo! Claro que si una de esas bombas explota en la vecindad del amigo que presenta esto aquí como posibilidad, tendrá que buscarse otra vivienda para los próximas 20.000 años! O son mas los años? Bueno, probablemente se ha registrado para la aventura de ser de los primeros colonos de Marte sin tiquete de vuelta! Así no necesita volver a su casa y pronto habrán mas colonos, por lo que se sentirá menos solitario allá en el lejano planeta Marte! Hey amigos, un poco de reflexión sobre lo que se publica!


----------



## hellfire4

La verdad, y para no andar repitiendo lo que varios han dicho (pero sin dudarlo les marque un me gusta por estar de acuerdo), concuerdo con varios que la producción y su uso no me parecen para nada una buena idea, ni para el ambiente ni para el mismo ser humano


----------

